#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Махатеро Анандамайтрея "Путь к Нирване"

## Dechen Norzang

Вышла книга достопочтенного Анандамайтреи "Путь к Нирване"

М.: Ганга, 2013
60 x 90 1/16, 1200 экз., 448 стр., твердый переплет
Перевод с английского: К. В. Мазаник, С. В. Сычевская, А. С. Кузнецова, В. С. Устенко

Достопочтенный Балангода Анандамайтрея (1896-1998) — один из самых известных буддийских учителей XX века, ученый, знаток канонических писаний, снискавший славу великого практика, реализовавшего все ступени буддийской медитации.
В первую часть книги вошли лекции и статьи, освещающие первоначальное учение Будды Сакьямуни (санскр. Шакьямуни): ключи от буддийской теории — Абдхидхамма, девять особых качеств Татхагаты, четыре безграничных свойства сознания, учение о нирване. Кроме того, читатель познакомится с детальными практическими советами по буддийской медитации, секретами правильного построения семейной жизни и многими другими аспектами буддизма.
Вторую часть книги составили не публиковавшиеся ранее письма Анандамайтреи и обширные комментарии к ним, написанные г-ном Самудрой Веттасингхе. Его переписка с Махатеро Анандамайтреей раскрывает волшебный внутренний мир монаха-бодхисаттвы и неизвестные подробности его жизни.
Для широкого круга читателей, исследователей буддизма и практикующих буддистов всех направлений.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/5624

----------

Haska (25.08.2012), Ittosai (26.08.2012), Германн (30.10.2012), Маркион (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (30.10.2012), Тао (30.11.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> монаха-бодхисаттвы и неизвестные подробности его жизни.


Значит он Махаянец и надпись Тхеравада на обложке не соответствует действительности?

----------


## Топпер

> Значит он Махаянец и надпись Тхеравада на обложке не соответствует действительности?


Там всё непросто. 
Книга, кстати говоря, очень неплохая. Мы с преп. Панньяваро, правда посоветовали группе издателей впредь проводить консультации т.к. кое-какие термины перевода могут ввести в заблуждение.

И похоже там наслаивается народная мифология. Говорят, что часть всяких домыслов про себя преподобный Анандаметтея отрицал.

----------

Eugeny (29.10.2012), Маркион (03.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

На Шри-Ланке его очень уважают. Во многих монастырях висят плакаты с его изображением. Он был учителем нашего настоятеля. Говорят, что он дал обет бодхисатты... да в тхераваде иногда тоже дают такой обет. 
К слову на Шри-Ланке чувствуется остаточное влияние Абхаягири, хотя прошло более 1500 лет. Например если в Тайланде используется только палийская терминология, то здесь используется часть слов на пали, а часть на санскрите. Здесь говорят не дхамма, а дхарма, не метта, а майтри, не винняна, а виджняна и т.п.

P.S.Пользуясь случаем, выражаю еще раз благодарность авторам, за подаренный экземпляр книги.

----------

Eugeny (29.10.2012), Kit (30.10.2012), Vladiimir (30.10.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017), Дордже (01.05.2013), Маркион (03.11.2012), Сергей Ч (30.10.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> да в тхераваде иногда тоже дают такой обет.


Насколько я понимаю только в Ланкийской.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понимаю только в Ланкийской.


В тайской тоже. Но насколько это канонично и когда появилось - это вопрос.

----------

Eugeny (29.10.2012), Леонид Ш (30.10.2012), Сергей Ч (30.10.2012), Тао (30.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> В тайской тоже. Но насколько это канонично и когда появилось - это вопрос.


А в самом палийском каноне что нибудь о традиции давать такую клятву говорится?Ну за исключением эпизода в сутте,где говорится,что клятва должна даваться перед Сам-Буддой?

----------


## Топпер

Не припомню такого. В джатаках правда бодхисатта даёт те или иные обеты.

----------

Eugeny (29.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну за исключением эпизода в сутте,где говорится,что клятва должна даваться перед Сам-Буддой?


Не в сутте, а в комментарии на какую-то из джатак ,)

----------

Eugeny (29.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Анандамайтрея, в этой книге, резюмируя главу о ниббане, пишет следующее:

----------

Германн (30.10.2012), Дифо (30.10.2012), Топпер- (30.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Анандамайтрея, в этой книге, резюмируя главу о ниббане, пишет следующее:


Кстати сутта эта, о которой Дост. Анандамайтрея упоминает, весьма странная. С одной стороны может показаться, что она, по сути, утверждает существование личности после окончательной ниббаны. Комментарий же поясняет это иначе, говоря о том, что глубина и непостижимость в данном случае заключается в глубине знаний Будды, глубине и непостижимости его качеств и способностей и т.д. (которые, естественно, после окончательной ниббаны разрушаются, будучи свойствами ума, который по своей природе есть составная обусловленная конструкция). Но по мне, такое объяснение всё равно странное, ведь речь идёт о послесмертии - и тогда получается что Дост. Кхема, давая ответ, что называется, подменяет понятия (отвечает не по теме, короче). За сим можно предположить, что отвечает она всё-таки на онтологическую тему - хотя всё равно правильно будет понимать это не как сохранение индивидуального будды/архата после смерти, а как описание безличной ниббаны - которая не является составной частью какой бы то ни было личности (иначе она не могла бы быть "анатта", а она именно такова). Такая ниббана да, будучи онтологической реальностью, не подлежит описанию в рамках феноменального мира. Но при этом и не содержит в себе никаких личностей, который в ней сохраняются (как можно ошибочно подумать, опираясь на эту сутту). Опять же в сутте не просто так содержится параллель с океаном (и не только в этой сутте такая аналогия используется; очень часто ниббана сравнивается с океаном). Так, волна в океане будет примером отдельно существующей личности. Но после угасания в океане она больше как отдельная сущность не существует - от неё не остаётся чего-то, указав на которое можно было бы сказать "А, вот эта волна". После угасания волны остаётся только безличный океан, не имеющий никаких свойств и функций индивидуальной волны. Всё что тут угасло и прекратилось - это условные границы, за счёт которых можно выделить "отдельную волну". Когда границы стёрты, то ни о какой волне речи больше нет. Хотя такой аналогии с волной в каноне нет - всё же есть очень похожая аналогия. Это в Чв 9.1 или Удане 5.5. Здесь тоже идёт речь, как ни странно, именно об океане. И Будда говорит следующее:

"Далее, подобно тому, как мировые реки впадают в океан, и дождь падает с небес, и всё же нельзя увидеть переполнения или уменьшения океана по этим причинам - то точно также, хотя многие монахи полностью освобождаются в элементе ниббаны без остаточного существования, всё же нельзя по этой причине увидеть переполнения или уменьшения элемента ниббаны".




> Очень странные конструкции.


Ну вообще да, я пока не нашёл наиболее адекватного варианта перевода этих строчек. Суть там такая, что человек считает "я" реально существующим, а потом в первом случае впадает в ступор, когда одновременно утверждает это я и одновременно его отрицает. Это как "Татхагата И существует и НЕ существует" (та же идея). Во втором случае он его дважды утверждает (либо укрепляет, либо, что вполне возможно, опять же запутывается создавая вокруг одного "я" ещё одно -)

----------

Богдан Б (30.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.10.2012), Топпер- (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Часть сообщений вне темы перенесено в тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20835

----------

Леонид Ш (30.10.2012), Топпер- (30.10.2012)

----------

